# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Controlar as algas

## NunoCarvalho

Deixo aqui a minha contribuição para todos aqueles que padecem do problemas de infestações de algas:

Um dos piores inimigos do aquário marinho são, com certeza, as micro algas. Elas infestam as rochas, os vidros, o substrato, dando uma impressão de imundície ao aquário, e competindo deslealmente com corais e algas calcárias por luz. Para podermos eliminá-las de nossos pequenos tanques, precisamos saber classificá-las, mesmo que grosseiramente, afim de eliminarmos a fonte de cada problema. Afinal, não adianta nada você ficar limpando os vidros, lotando o aquário de mini pagurus e turbo snails, se as algas irão voltar em pouco tempo. 
A classificação delas, de uma maneira simplificada, é dada em algas filamentosas, cianobactérias e diatomáceas. As primeiras são caracterizadas por serem verdes, formam placas sobre os vidros, rochas e substrato, muitas vezes aparentando um "pasto". Já as cianobactérias, como o nome diz, são seres procariontes, isto é, não possuem membrana nuclear. Tudo bem, como você deve não ter um microscópio para não conseguir individualizar o núcleo das células, então fica um macete prático para identificá-las em aquários: qualquer alga vermelha que não seja calcária, é uma cianobactéria. Já as algas diatomáceas envolvem na natureza um grande grupo, sendo a característica principal a presença de uma carapaça de sílica denominada frústula, que é constituída por uma parte superior, a epiteca, e uma inferior, a hipoteca. Essa carapaça é muito utilizada como abrasivo nas pastas de dente. No aquário, para diferenciá-la de outras algas, deve-se observar a coloração, que normalmente varia de marrom até um dourado. 
Após identificada a alga que infesta o seu aquário, você deve saber seus requisitos para sua propagação. Em geral, as algas filamentosas e as cianobactérias necessitam de nitrato e fosfato na água (nutrientes), assim como qualquer outra planta. Afinal, você nunca usou, ou ouviu falar de adubo NPK (nitrogênio, fósforo e potássio)? Já as algas diatomáceas, necessitam de silicato na água, para formarem sua carapaça. Aliado a todos esses fatores, pesa uma má iluminação, que normalmente é composta por lâmpadas de baixa temperatura de cor em aquários empestados por algas. As lâmpadas não são o fator determinante para o surgimento de algas, apenas funcionam como um "catalisador" para que elas surjam e se propaguem. Conseqüentemente, se eliminarmos da água do aquário as substâncias de que as algas necessitam para se desenvolverem, as mesmas desaparecerão. 
E agora, como remover o nitrato, o fosfato e o silicato do aquário? Isto não é tão complicado como aparenta. Existem a venda no mercado resinas removedoras de nitrato, fosfato e silicato, porém custam caro e não resolvem definitivamente o problema, pois não acabam com os agentes causadores do nitrato, fosfato e silicato. O nitrato e fosfato resultam da decomposição de material orgânico, como excrementos dos animais e excesso de ração. Ou também podem vir juntamente com a água que você usa no aquário, caso ela seja de torneira. O silicato, por sua vez, vem do esfarelamento das rochas ditas de Guarapari, pois são muito quebradiças, e possuem em sua composição mais areia do que material calcáreo. O silicato, assim como o nitrato e fosfato, também pode vir da água de torneira. Assim, o correto não é remover os nutrientes, e sim evitar que eles se formem. O nitrato e fosfato podem ser evitados utilizando-se um bom skimmer, sendo que o primeiro também pode ser removido por um filtro denitrificante (Jaubert) e o segundo com o uso de kalkwasser (hidróxido de cálcio), que ajuda a exportar fosfatos para o skimmer. Já o silicato é evitado não se utilizando rochas de Guarapari, substituindo-as pelas de Recife, ou Bahia. Também é muito importante a utilização de água DI (deionizada) ou RO (osmose reversa), são quase totalmente livres de impurezas e agentes que auxiliam na formação de algas. 
Como essa página é dedicada a nano reefs, também pode ser acrescentado mais alguns itens para acabar com as micro algas. Trocas parciais freqüentes são extremamente úteis, pois ajudam a diminuir a concentração de nutrientes dissolvidos na água. Algo em torno de 10 % semanais é o suficiente. Quando se pretende diminuir as algas é muito importante que as trocas ocorram semanalmente, ao invés de mensalmente, pois com intervalos menores, os poluentes ficam menos tempo no aquário, evitando, assim, que eles sirvam de "alimento" às algas. Uma das vantagens de ser "nano", é o fato de que uma troca de 10% quase não envolva água, e melhor ainda, dinheiro. No meu caso, por exemplo, eu troco apenas 6 litros por semana, o que não me custa nenhuma fortuna e produz grandes efeitos. Também podem ser utilizadas mudas de macro algas dos gêneros Caulerpa, ou Halimeda para que elas compitam por nutrientes com as micro algas, e normalmente ganham! O resultado é um grande desenvolvimento das macro algas, dando também um belo aspecto visual ao aquário para quem gosta, e uma sensível diminuição nas malditas micro algas. 
Concluindo, os tópicos mais importantes para evitar, ou acabar com as micro algas, são um bom e bem regulado skimmer, trocas parciais freqüentes utilizando sempre água DI ou RO, um filtro denitrificante bem montado, e se for do gosto do aquarista, pode-se também utilizar macro algas no controle de nutrientes. Evitar ao máximo as rochas de Guarapari também ajuda bastante no combate às diatomáceas. Para ajudar a remover as algas das rochas, pode-se utilizar mini-pagurus, numa proporção de 1 para cada 4 litros, e também turbo snails, na mesma proporção. Esses animais resolvem apenas temporariamente o problema, mas com um bom skimmer, as algas não voltam mais, pois quando os pagurinhos ou os turbo snails liberam excrementos na água, o skimmer os removerá, antes que ciclem até nitrato e fosfato. Assim, depois de toda essa explicação, só mantém um aquário marinho com algas, quem realmente quer, ou quem andou economizando em equipamentos fundamentais como o skimmer.

----------

